# Red mountain goats



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Took my girls out for a walk in the local forest yesterday, and Pacsirta showed off some of her excellent rock-climbing skills. Sophie wanted to impress Pacsi too....but still needs to learn to pick her battles : Here are a few pictures of my red mountain goats


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

Suliko - your girls are adorable!!!!!


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

I love that first pic. Once he gets better, it looks like Kauzy has a new trick to learn


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

Your girls are so cute! We've got a red mountain goat too.


----------



## leihan (Apr 5, 2012)

Really great pics


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Thanks everyone! They're always looking for some adventure out there  

*threefsh*, great pic!


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

This was Darcy posing on one of our walks this morning.....forever the drama queen..


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Love the pic, *Darcy1311*! very unique 8)


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Love the mountain goat pictures! Oquirrh is a climbing pup, too, but he could take some "pointers" from Pacsi - that is impressive!


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

Oquirrh is so gorgeous!!


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

I always joke that Jasper is half goat, only because he likes jumping around and grazing. He's particularly fond of quack grass! He's never gotten a chance to be a mountain goat though--I'll have to find some place to try that out!

Awesome pictures, everyone. These dogs are so funny!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

we've got a red mountain goat too ;D


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

harrigab said:


> we've got a red mountain goat too ;D Thats a fantastic photo Harrigab...


----------



## Suliko (Sep 17, 2011)

What a beautiful red mountain goat you have, harrigab


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I have no picture, but thought I’d share my climbing V story. 

I was on the ladder changing the battery in the smoke detector and thought Savannah was in her bed. All of a sudden, I was goosed from below. Sure enough, she had followed me up the ladder to see what I was doing. Needless to say, she was given a tasty treat IN HER CRATE so I could get the beeping to stop.


----------

